# Angelo"Pinstripper"Is coming Back



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Hey Bay Area, Modesto, Fresno, and Sactown---my homie Angelo is coming up from L.A this weekend18-20th i hope. He should be here for a minute please anyone who is serious about pistripping --Gold Leafing give him a call -make an appointment at ( 760 ) 409-5753 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

he charges from 100-2000 depending on how much you want--believe me he is good he has done southside cars in l.a Majestics, etc. Up here he has done some of my clubs cars, Lolystics, Fearnone


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

already hit him up last week!


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

AM THINKIN ON SPORTIN MY HAWAIIAN SHIRT JUST TO BE LIKE HIM :biggrin: 

HE'S ONE OF THE BEST OUT THERE.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

yes he is. I would really encourge people that are serious about their rides to get done by him


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 14 2006, 03:53 AM~4844877
> *Hey Bay Area, Modesto, Fresno, and Sactown---my homie Angelo is coming up from L.A this weekend18-20th i hope.  He should be here for a minute please anyone who is serious about pistripping --Gold Leafing give him a call -make an appointment at ( 760 ) 409-5753 :biggrin:
> *


angelo is a very BAD ASS pinstriper, did mine here in l.a  and a couple of my chapters cars


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello Tito....i am glad he is coming back..i was just asking about him the other day...yup he sure get's down...love his work...  

[attachmentid=463767]


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

WHEN IS HE GOING TO BE BACK???????


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

i might have him do a couple of fine lines on my fully wrapped frame,when he comes to AZ


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Find out if he wants to come out to FLA


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

GREAT ARTIST AND STORY TELLER :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 15 2006, 01:51 PM~4854543
> *Hello Tito....i am glad he is coming back..i was just asking about him the other day...yup he sure get's down...love his work...
> 
> [attachmentid=463767]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

but when does he plan on comming out here????? I have been waiting for a while he is the Man but I would like to know when he plans on comming to the city???? I hear he is going to be at A&I CUSTOMS IN BURLINGAME


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I already got my appt. set for the 54


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

After he finshes, you notice that something was missing the entire.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:0 Angelos work.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

yah angelo is da shit ol skool and new skool..................hey angelo come back to the valley and stripe my frame


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: whats up to da members up in da bay and in san ho! i will be ready to stripe up black beauty in about month and a half to 2 months. so tito hit him up for me. tell him i got food and aplace to stay if he needs it!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

jUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HIM,HE WILL BE HERE THIS COMING WEEKEND AND WILL BE READY TO GET DOWN ON SOME WORK NEXT WEEK.HE GOT CAUGHT UP WITH A FEW JOBS DOWN IN L.A.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 21 2006, 08:45 AM~4893524
> *jUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HIM,HE WILL BE HERE THIS COMING WEEKEND AND WILL BE READY TO GET DOWN ON SOME WORK NEXT WEEK.HE GOT CAUGHT UP WITH A FEW JOBS DOWN IN L.A.
> *



 Rick, pull some strings and have him come out to my pad first!  I'll Q it up while he's getting down.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 21 2006, 11:56 AM~4894025
> * Rick, pull some strings and have him come out to my pad first!    I'll Q it up while he's getting down.
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn i better see if i can catch him b4 he leaves this week


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 21 2006, 10:56 AM~4894025
> * Rick, pull some strings and have him come out to my pad first!    I'll Q it up while he's getting down.
> *


called him first. so he should come to finish up the lac and my son's pedal car :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

ANGELO CALLED ME UP AND ASKED TO GET THE WORD OUT.  HE WANTS TO STAY BUSY WHILE HE'S UP HERE. NO BULLSHIT HE GETS DOWN AND IS SHOWING US HELLA LOVE COMING UP HERE LIKE HE DOES. ANYONE WHO IS SERIOUS AND WANTS GOOD WORK CALL HIM UP WHILE YOU CAN. PUT THAT FINISHING TOUCH ON THAT RIDE. ANYONE GOT SOME GOOD PICS OF HIS WORK?  THE LRM STUFF?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 28 2006, 02:13 PM~4946920
> *ANGELO CALLED ME UP AND ASKED TO GET THE WORD OUT.  HE WANTS TO STAY BUSY WHILE HE'S UP HERE.  NO BULLSHIT HE GETS DOWN AND IS SHOWING US HELLA LOVE COMING UP HERE LIKE HE DOES.  ANYONE WHO IS SERIOUS AND WANTS GOOD WORK CALL HIM UP WHILE YOU CAN.  PUT THAT FINISHING TOUCH ON THAT RIDE.  ANYONE GOT SOME GOOD PICS OF HIS WORK?      THE LRM STUFF?
> *


no shit,

he was one of the stippers for sundance and many more..


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 28 2006, 02:13 PM~4946920
> *ANGELO CALLED ME UP AND ASKED TO GET THE WORD OUT.  HE WANTS TO STAY BUSY WHILE HE'S UP HERE.  NO BULLSHIT HE GETS DOWN AND IS SHOWING US HELLA LOVE COMING UP HERE LIKE HE DOES.  ANYONE WHO IS SERIOUS AND WANTS GOOD WORK CALL HIM UP WHILE YOU CAN.  PUT THAT FINISHING TOUCH ON THAT RIDE.  ANYONE GOT SOME GOOD PICS OF HIS WORK?      THE LRM STUFF?
> *


Hooked my 65 real nice... :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 28 2006, 03:06 PM~4947823
> *Hooked my 65 real nice... :cheesy:
> *


YUP, I DONT WANT ANYONE ELSE TO DO MY SHIT ANYMORE AFTER HE DID MY RAG. HE'S DONE A FEW HARLEYS FOR MY HOMIES TOO. IF HE COMES UP HE WANTS TO STAY BUSY AND ALOT OF PEOPLE TALK BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT AND HE'S HERE THEY CHEESE UP


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 28 2006, 04:20 PM~4947921
> *YUP, I DONT WANT ANYONE ELSE TO DO MY SHIT ANYMORE AFTER HE DID MY RAG.  HE'S DONE A FEW HARLEYS FOR MY HOMIES TOO.  IF HE COMES UP HE WANTS TO STAY BUSY AND ALOT OF PEOPLE TALK BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT AND HE'S HERE THEY CHEESE UP
> *


That real talk. I just got off the phone with him he is in Modesto--if you guys are serious on getting some great work done call him. I heard people yapping that Angelo is hella expensive to be honest with you he is cheaper and better than anyone up here- no bullshit he hooked up my rides :biggrin: if you have 200 dollars your car will be cool you get 300 dollars he said he will go off on your shit. You guys should get to it he is on limited time here. Listen he said he will be at the Vallejo show so make an appointment if you want to see his work bet some cars will be there


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 21 2006, 08:45 AM~4893524
> *jUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HIM,HE WILL BE HERE THIS COMING WEEKEND AND WILL BE READY TO GET DOWN ON SOME WORK NEXT WEEK.HE GOT CAUGHT UP WITH A FEW JOBS DOWN IN L.A.
> *


Thank's RiCC for hooking me up, Angelo will be in Fresno today to hook my 96 big body up good looking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Angelo has striped every one of my cars


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

Angelo is in Modesto and will headed to Fresno in the morning to hook my 96 big body up!!  Good looking out (psta) my BiG "I" homie for hooking me up !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

Here's some pictures of my 96 cadi, I will have more pictures as soon as possible!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Is your Big body black--My 93 is black with tan leather interior we stripped it light tan Mocha ---Angelo is going to finish it this week also --


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 1 2006, 12:46 AM~4951255
> *Is your Big body black--My 93 is black with tan leather interior we stripped it light tan Mocha ---Angelo is going to finish it this week also --
> *


Yeah mines black with black leather, do you have any pictures of your cadi? :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

dam its a big body week hes doing my homies 94 candy big body from bay life also..and a 50 truck


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 1 2006, 07:27 AM~4951984
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Here are some of my Caddy pics. What time did Angelo get there?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 1 2006, 10:27 AM~4951984
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Angelo stripped up my 64 too!!! Here's some pictures of it, the first one is a before shot, and all the other pictures are after shots. As you can see the car doesn't look the same anymore!!! I'm just waiting for him to pinstripe my son's pedal car up too; so I can post pictures of that up too.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i saw that 64 in the last fresno show i think?
its is clene
same with that big body


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 1 2006, 06:18 PM~4956052
> *i saw that 64 in the last fresno show i think?
> its is clene
> same with that big body
> *


Can you believe this guy drove his 64 from SAC all the way down to Manteca. Yea he was going like 3 miles an hour but he drove it. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 1 2006, 06:18 PM~4956052
> *i saw that 64 in the last fresno show i think?
> its is clene
> same with that big body
> *


 thanks for the compliment --Yeah I went to Fresno To support our Chapter down there


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 1 2006, 07:27 PM~4956510
> *Can you believe this guy drove his 64 from SAC all the way down to Manteca.  Yea he was going like 3 miles an hour but he drove it. :biggrin:
> *


You know how I do it :thumbsup:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 1 2006, 01:07 PM~4954452
> *Here are some of my Caddy pics.  What time did Angelo get there?
> *


That fucken' Caddy & the four are off the hook BIGTITO64!!Angelo got here like 10:00!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

by the way Angelo talked to me and asked who-ever's name is tony and lives in vallejo he lost your number and call him mofo


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Mar 1 2006, 02:21 AM~4951155
> *Thank's RiCC for hooking me up, Angelo will be in Fresno today to hook my 96 big body up good looking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem homie.Thats how the "I" dose it homie,we help eachother out when ever we can!  
Youll find out soon enough!


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 2 2006, 11:12 AM~4960763
> *No problem homie.Thats how the "I" dose it homie,we help eachother out when ever we can!
> Youll find out soon enough!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Mar 2 2006, 12:02 PM~4960183
> *:biggrin:
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit he got a hair cut :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 2 2006, 02:00 PM~4961053
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit he got a hair cut :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
I was gonna Say the same shit!!!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 2 2006, 02:06 PM~4961084
> *:roflmao:
> I was gonna Say the same shit!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 2 2006, 12:00 PM~4961053
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit he got a hair cut :biggrin:
> *


is that evan?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Angelo is going undercover


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 2 2006, 02:12 PM~4960763
> *No problem homie.Thats how the "I" dose it homie,we help eachother out when ever we can!
> Youll find out soon enough!
> *


yup rick hooked it up and i got 2 jobs for angelo and hes knocking them out right now! good looking out rick!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 2 2006, 05:20 PM~4962344
> *yup rick hooked it up and i got 2 jobs for angelo and hes knocking them out right now! good looking out rick!
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

he's doing the 93 huh


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:biggrin: I was wondering if that was him since he got a hair cut.


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 2 2006, 03:24 PM~4962381
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Angelo will be in the city tomorrow at our homies shop A.I Customs doing my LAc and two bikes if your in the area come on down


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: i am going to need my 65 stripped up in about a month. 
tito hit up for me. bring some buisness back to fresno.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

glad to see angelo going up to norcal again. :cheesy: 

those cars look pretty good with his striping. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 4 2006, 08:53 AM~4974912
> *glad to see angelo going up to norcal again.  :cheesy:
> 
> those cars look pretty good with his striping. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## swtjlsy (Mar 1, 2006)

WATTS UP LOWRIDERS  ? Its your GHETTO PIMPSTRIPE man Angelo I would like to thank all yall for your support and love. You blew me up real hard now i got much paper, dont gotta punch no time clock and the world knows what i do.To my south central compton and watts riders Iamvery sorry that I have such a hard time keeping up with all the work. I try to set up appointments like my man Mike Lamberson but it never works for me. If you have any suggestions on how i can schedule you in better please call and let me know. I love what I do more than anything and riders allow me to get as creative as I want. No other motorsport gets down like we do. Yall rides are just straight up beauitful, I will always do my best and I will always take care of my LA riders But I need to get out of the city every now and then. Yall just got so much work, Thanks so much Please keep calling and I will keep trying my best to keep up. NorCal thank you for all the props and hospitality. I think I found more friends than customers up here. As far as my out of state riders go. My motto is HAVE BRUSH WILL TRAVEL All members of the low rider communty are welcome to call me at (760) 409-5753 for any reason at all. You have been there for me for many years. YOU JUST HAVE NO CLUE HOW MUCH I LOVE WHAT YOU LET ME DO TO YOUR CARS BIKES AND TRUCKS KEEP RIDING DONT HATE AND MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL HAVE FUN PEACE OUT WIT MUCH LOVE TO ALL HALLA AT YA BOY. OG ANGELO :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swtjlsy_@Mar 5 2006, 02:40 AM~4978985
> *WATTS UP LOWRIDERS  ? Its your GHETTO PIMPSTRIPE man Angelo I would like to thank all yall for your support and love. You blew me up real hard now i got much paper, dont gotta punch no time clock and the world knows what i do.To my south central compton and watts riders Iamvery sorry that I have such a hard time keeping up with all the work. I try to set up appointments like my man Mike Lamberson but it never works for me.  If you have any suggestions on how i can schedule you in better please call and let me know. I love what I do more than anything and riders allow me to get as creative as I want. No other motorsport gets down like we do. Yall rides are just straight up beauitful, I will always do my best and I will always take care of my LA riders But I need to get out of the city every now and then. Yall just got so much work, Thanks so much  Please keep calling and I will keep trying  my best to keep up.  NorCal thank you for all the props and hospitality.  I think I found more friends than customers up here. As far as my out of state riders go. My motto is HAVE BRUSH WILL TRAVEL  All members of the low rider communty are welcome to call me at (760) 409-5753  for any reason at all. You have been there for me for many years.  YOU JUST HAVE NO CLUE HOW MUCH I LOVE WHAT YOU LET ME DO TO YOUR CARS BIKES AND TRUCKS KEEP RIDING DONT HATE AND MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL HAVE FUN  PEACE OUT WIT MUCH LOVE TO ALL HALLA AT YA BOY.  OG ANGELO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swtjlsy_@Mar 4 2006, 11:40 PM~4978985
> *WATTS UP LOWRIDERS  ? Its your GHETTO PIMPSTRIPE man Angelo I would like to thank all yall for your support and love. You blew me up real hard now i got much paper, dont gotta punch no time clock and the world knows what i do.To my south central compton and watts riders Iamvery sorry that I have such a hard time keeping up with all the work. I try to set up appointments like my man Mike Lamberson but it never works for me.  If you have any suggestions on how i can schedule you in better please call and let me know. I love what I do more than anything and riders allow me to get as creative as I want. No other motorsport gets down like we do. Yall rides are just straight up beauitful, I will always do my best and I will always take care of my LA riders But I need to get out of the city every now and then. Yall just got so much work, Thanks so much  Please keep calling and I will keep trying  my best to keep up.  NorCal thank you for all the props and hospitality.  I think I found more friends than customers up here. As far as my out of state riders go. My motto is HAVE BRUSH WILL TRAVEL  All members of the low rider communty are welcome to call me at (760) 409-5753  for any reason at all. You have been there for me for many years.  YOU JUST HAVE NO CLUE HOW MUCH I LOVE WHAT YOU LET ME DO TO YOUR CARS BIKES AND TRUCKS KEEP RIDING DONT HATE AND MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL HAVE FUN  PEACE OUT WIT MUCH LOVE TO ALL HALLA AT YA BOY.  OG ANGELO
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Talked to Angelo this morning said he is going to be in the S.F. Bay area tomorrow i will post pics when he finishes


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

angelo came by the house tonight and said he will probably be in the bay area

for the rest of the week so if you need him dont be afraid to call him up, hes

very friendly and down to earth. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

IsThis Wayne and Caddi Queen? what up this Tito. Yeah he is suppose to come and get on the Lac and some of my members car ant wait to see homie. But for sure I keep on telling everone to call him for the best pinstripping anywhere


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 8 2006, 02:24 AM~4999441
> *angelo came by the house tonight and said he will probably be in the bay area
> 
> for the rest of the week so if you need him dont be afraid to call him up, hes
> ...


hes abouts to strip another caddy in newark today...keeping angelo on the grind!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 8 2006, 04:37 AM~4999898
> *IsThis Wayne and Caddi Queen? what up this Tito.  Yeah he is suppose to come and get on the Lac and some of my members car ant wait to see homie.  But for sure I keep on telling everone to call him for the best pinstripping anywhere
> *


thats for sure hes already done 3 cars for some homies and hopefully more to come.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swtjlsy_@Mar 4 2006, 11:40 PM~4978985
> *WATTS UP LOWRIDERS  ? Its your GHETTO PIMPSTRIPE man Angelo I would like to thank all yall for your support and love. You blew me up real hard now i got much paper, dont gotta punch no time clock and the world knows what i do.To my south central compton and watts riders Iamvery sorry that I have such a hard time keeping up with all the work. I try to set up appointments like my man Mike Lamberson but it never works for me.  If you have any suggestions on how i can schedule you in better please call and let me know. I love what I do more than anything and riders allow me to get as creative as I want. No other motorsport gets down like we do. Yall rides are just straight up beauitful, I will always do my best and I will always take care of my LA riders But I need to get out of the city every now and then. Yall just got so much work, Thanks so much  Please keep calling and I will keep trying  my best to keep up.  NorCal thank you for all the props and hospitality.  I think I found more friends than customers up here. As far as my out of state riders go. My motto is HAVE BRUSH WILL TRAVEL  All members of the low rider communty are welcome to call me at (760) 409-5753  for any reason at all. You have been there for me for many years.  YOU JUST HAVE NO CLUE HOW MUCH I LOVE WHAT YOU LET ME DO TO YOUR CARS BIKES AND TRUCKS KEEP RIDING DONT HATE AND MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL HAVE FUN  PEACE OUT WIT MUCH LOVE TO ALL HALLA AT YA BOY.  OG ANGELO :biggrin:
> *


My *****  Good looking out on that intro PSTA. Make sure you swing by when he's working on my 54.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 8 2006, 06:15 AM~5000225
> *hes abouts to strip another caddy in newark today...keeping angelo on the grind!
> *


Is that right did he finish it? PICS?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 8 2006, 01:37 AM~4999898
> *IsThis Wayne and Caddi Queen? what up this Tito.  Yeah he is suppose to come and get on the Lac and some of my members car ant wait to see homie.  But for sure I keep on telling everone to call him for the best pinstripping anywhere
> *


whats up Tito, its Wayne, heard you got a big body to get striped. post some
pictures when its done. Angelo's been specializing in those lately! :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 8 2006, 05:59 PM~5004727
> *whats up Tito, its Wayne, heard you got a big body to get striped. post some
> pictures when its done. Angelo's been specializing in those lately! :biggrin:
> *


 I know this guy Wayne from when he had his drop top 63  . I remembered when he hoped against P-nut at Sams...with a bent stroke. I got some sick footage of that hop on tape :thumbsup: By the way, you got my respect for drving that Caddy to Fresno. I could not believe I saw it on 99 that day last year.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 8 2006, 07:41 PM~5004620
> *Is that right did he finish it? PICS?
> *


ya hes done 2 caddys and a 50 truck and i got a 65 lined up for next saterday and sunday , then when he left he was on his way to check out a 65 from lifes finest..trying to keep him on the grind....


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 8 2006, 05:59 PM~5004727
> *whats up Tito, its Wayne, heard you got a big body to get striped. post some
> pictures when its done. Angelo's been specializing in those lately! :biggrin:
> *


Tell me about it I finally get one and now i know hella people that got one--I know why --cause they ride so nice. Fo sho i will post some pics of the Lac when it is done


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 9 2006, 03:13 AM~5007568
> *Tell me about it I finally get one and now i know hella people that got one--I know why --cause they ride so nice.  Fo sho i will post some pics of the Lac when it is done
> *


hes heading your way today an't he?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah he is here now --he is doing our 70 galaxy--2 bikes today and he said he will do my Big body and sons Pedal car manana


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 17 2006, 10:13 PM~4872419
> *:0 Angelos work.
> *


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah we finally got a hold of Angelo and he is getting down on our 70'ford. shit is looking tight, he is a kool ass dude and the man has talent. He is going to be doing my bike hopefully tommorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Angelo finished our 70 galaxy from the club will post pics later


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Here are some pics of the 1970 FORD Galaxie (BLVD. KINGS) that Angelo just finished this Friday..


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

MORE.....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TRUNK.........


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I will post better pictures up in the next following days... sorry those pictures were not the greatest poor light, and no room due to it being inside a shop :uh:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ANGELO WILL BE AT OUR SHOW WITH A BOOTH DEMONSTRATION. ON APRIL 29TH AT OUR TENNYSON HIGH SCHOOL SHOW. FOR PEOPLE THAT WANT TO CATCH UP WITH HIM HE WILL HAVE PHOTOS, FLYERS, AND BUSINESS CARDS. LOOK UP OUR FLYER UNDER LOW VINTAGE FAMILY IN THE SHOWS AND EVENTS SECTION!!!
THANKS AND C-YA ALL THERE!!!!!!
[attachmentid=498040]


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Sounds like this will be a great event, we'll do or best to make it out there. Wow, Angelo is a stripper and a striper, lol. J/P, Angelo is a good friend. Good luck with the show!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice work looks good


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

angelo is one cool ass homie good talking to you


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 12 2006, 02:19 PM~5033180
> *angelo is one cool ass homie good talking to you
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Angelo should be finishing this up this week :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Mar 12 2006, 05:29 PM~5034207
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he is real down to earth I will say that.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Angelo called and said he is sick so hopefully he will be back in the 650 sometime on wednesday :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Talked to him about noon today said he did the Italian thing-ate alot of garlic now he feels better said he will be here Wednesday at about noon


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 14 2006, 04:59 PM~5047691
> *Talked to him about noon today said he did the Italian thing-ate alot of garlic now he feels better said he will be here Wednesday at about noon
> *


yup he'll be in the bay about noon , hes got another big job to strip up..kandy 96 impala...  i'll post pics of it when its done!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 17 2006, 02:05 AM~5065886
> *Hey Tito You better call Angelo and make sure he finishes your Cadillac this weekend, and my bike, because he told me this morning that he is going to be going to Compton next week to work On the GAME'S T bird and who knows when he will be back becuase snoop's bodyguard also wants some striping.
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 14 2006, 03:59 PM~5047691
> *Talked to him about noon today said he did the Italian thing-ate alot of garlic now he feels better said he will be here Wednesday at about noon
> *



Is that what they call that shit nowadays.....lol


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Angelo is a cool ass dude!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

so did he make it or?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I guess he was celebrating Saint Patty's day


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Angelo showed up today at my house did my sons pedal car will post pics later--having trouble doing it--tell you waht my family is glad he showed up the car is off the hook



thanks Angelo
FROM BIG TITO AND FAMILY


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## swtjlsy (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey guys this is your boy Angelo Slow down Iam not going south to do. The Game or Snoops cars. I did The Game Daddys car and he was going to see if The Game wanted to do the T bird. I said that I may have to go to LA for a minute. I live in Nor Cal but I still have strong ties with the Lowrider community and for certain riders and when winter comes around. I will be down south untill the rain slows down Titos Caddy is not done because it is in the shop for repairs. sit tight I got you Iam very busy and I WILL get to you Dont even trip PEACE OG ANGELO


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Another masterpiece from Angelo![attachmentid=514174]


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=514182]


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Shrink them!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Another masterpiece from Angelo!

[attachmentid=514185]


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 22 2006, 11:48 PM~5103536
> *Shrink them!!!!
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=514197]


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=514199]


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=514202]


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Damb that car looks bad... Props to my God Son. Oh he took Junior and Christian... Man back to the drawing board for us. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

cool pics :thumbsup: that car is gonna look real good next to dads at the shows


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Che1-
Our son, and us (Maria too!) thank you for the compliment, All the pedal cars are there representing-( Our next generation of BLVD KINGS ). Glad Angelo worked his magic on it :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 23 2006, 12:27 AM~5103678
> *cool pics :thumbsup: that car is gonna look real good next to dads at the shows
> *


hey thank you appreciate it cant wait to have the family with me this year at the show my lil Angel's car next to mine--- Im glad my wife posted these pics cause i dont know how to


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 23 2006, 12:39 AM~5103733
> *hey thank you appreciate it cant wait to have the family with me this year at the show my lil Angel's car next to mine--- Im glad my wife posted these pics cause i dont know how to
> *


hahaha thanks Maria, Tito I'm amazed you even know how to turn on a computer, hahaha j/k :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

We will post some mre pics over the weekend


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Angelo left me a message this morning and said his phone is acting up. His number is still the same but is temporarily out of service.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 24 2006, 04:48 PM~5115097
> *Angelo left me a message this morning and said his phone is acting up.  His number is still the same but is temporarily out of service.
> *


It's working again I just talked to him- he said Nor-Cal give him a call


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

angelo aint no joke. he stripped my big body about a year ago and gave it that LOLYSTIC touch he aint no joke!highly recommended supposed to see him this weekend to add some hi lites in a few areas ill post in about 2 weeks when the big bodys cut later : :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

only striper for my cars i need him to do my 63 b4 the shoot :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice touch


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 25 2006, 06:13 PM~5119481
> *nice touch
> *


Thats what i am talking about :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Tito your son's car came out nice. I'm thinking of doing one for my kid.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 28 2006, 12:43 AM~5133079
> *Hey Tito your son's car came out nice.  I'm thinking of doing one for my kid.
> *


do it homie start them off young --plus when we are at the show it really is a family event :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 28 2006, 01:58 AM~5133124
> *do it homie start them off young --plus when we are at the show it really is a family event :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Tito any word as to when angelo will be back at the shop? Kinda wanted to take the bike to the upcoming show if possible and I think the space is needed at the shop? Just let me know as soon as you hear something, thanks


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 28 2006, 12:58 AM~5133124
> *do it homie start them off young --plus when we are at the show it really is a family event :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Remember boys and girls Angelo is here do it


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 30 2006, 05:34 PM~5151810
> *Remember boys and girls Angelo is here do it
> *


true that :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, what he said! TTT!
[attachmentid=525185]


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

my son was hella happy with the results


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

eddy and martin missed a BIKE show because angelo laid a strip of gold leafing on martins bike and didnt finish the bike and left eddy's bike untouchd........ :buttkick: ....


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

that pedal car came out looking hella sick!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Apr 11 2006, 05:42 PM~5222928
> *eddy and martin missed a  BIKE show because angelo laid a strip of gold leafing on martins bike  and didnt finish the bike and left eddy's bike untouchd........ :buttkick: ....
> *



He's a busy man for sure bro. He'll take care of you. I got his number if you need it. If anyone wants his number just let me know.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Apr 11 2006, 08:42 PM~5222928
> *eddy and martin missed a  BIKE show because angelo laid a strip of gold leafing on martins bike  and didnt finish the bike and left eddy's bike untouchd........ :buttkick: ....
> *



worst thing you can do is post some shit like this? homies booked so hang on there


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 20 2006, 10:24 PM~5283230
> *worst thing you can do is post some shit like this? homies booked so hang on there
> *


exactly, he hasnt burned you so be patient


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 20 2006, 09:24 PM~5283230
> *worst thing you can do is post some shit like this? homies booked so hang on there
> *


HOMIE IS OVERBOOKED HE NEEDS TO START TURNING DOWN JOBS UNTIL HE COMPLETES WHAT HE STARTED INSTEAD OF LEADING PEOPLE TO BELIEVE HES GOING TO SHOW UP AND THEN NOT SHOWING UP AND NOT ANSWERING HIS PHONE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Apr 11 2006, 06:42 PM~5222928
> *eddy and martin missed a  BIKE show because angelo laid a strip of gold leafing on martins bike  and didnt finish the bike and left eddy's bike untouchd........ :buttkick: ....
> *


Listen guys I talked to my bike member--First of all he aint talking shit or trying to talk shit. He is 16 years old trying to make the shows competing out thereand we support him for it. Now he was just a little concern because he paid for the job and it has not got done. They missed out on he Viejeto's Bike show which our Bike members were invited. Now they are trying to make the Low Vintage show this coming up week because they are also going to miss the L.G show in Fresno. Now I talked to him He knows Angelo is a friend-- and he told me again that he is not talking shit at all so if any of you talk to Angelo tell him that.----I have been trying to get ahold of him and he is not answering me


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

hopefully he gets back to you guys, the Low Vintage show is supposed to be a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 21 2006, 10:30 PM~5290238
> *Listen guys I talked to my bike member--First of all he aint talking shit or trying to talk shit.  He is 16 years old trying to make the shows competing out thereand we support him for it.  Now he was just a little concern because he paid for the job and it has not got done. They missed out on he Viejeto's Bike show which our Bike members were invited. Now they are trying to make the Low Vintage show this coming up week because they are also going to miss the L.G show in Fresno.  Now I talked to him He knows Angelo is a friend-- and he told me again that he is not talking shit at all so if any of you talk to Angelo tell him that.----I have been trying to get ahold of him and he is not answering me
> *


cause hes mad about what your homie said on here. i talk to him and he was pretty upset.



















































































































just playing :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ha ha good 1


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

i wasnt talking shit..... i just want one of the bike clubs members bike to be completed but its understandable that Angelo is busy person.....


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 20 2006, 08:24 PM~5283230
> *worst thing you can do is post some shit like this? homies booked so hang on there
> *





k.........................


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Apr 22 2006, 11:30 PM~5294753
> *k.........................
> *


you an't the only one thats payed for work but i see it like this..its a down payment on some work...just keep it koo lil homie..no need to voice your self out like that..people see it here and take it to the extreme when they tell others and by the time it gets to angelo its more drama then ever...I SEEN it happen with others...if you ever got an issue with someone call them direct, don't tell others cause people got nothing better to do then start drama...i an't mad at you, just giving you some advice for the future...go to the source homie....its all good TITO just trying to give lil homie some advice that will save him some drama...  you know whats up homie...you been in the game for a while....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Apr 21 2006, 06:30 PM~5289278
> *HOMIE IS OVERBOOKED HE NEEDS TO START TURNING DOWN JOBS UNTIL HE COMPLETES WHAT HE STARTED INSTEAD OF LEADING PEOPLE TO BELIEVE HES GOING TO SHOW UP AND THEN NOT SHOWING UP AND NOT ANSWERING HIS PHONE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i talked to angelo today, he said he had been sick and was unable to get back to everybody for a while. he was trying to get back to those that were waiting on him  he will also be at the low vintage show in hayward. 
he did sound tired...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I read in the "National Enquire" that he was busy doing some work for some Alliens that Jesus's cousin brought down. J/K When I'm ready I'm going to drive my ride to his house so he can hook it up when he is good and ready.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Angelo is the shit! :cheesy:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 22 2006, 09:39 PM~5295165
> *you an't the only one thats payed for work but i see it like this..its a down payment on some work...just keep it koo lil homie..no need to voice your self out like that..people see it here and take it to the extreme when they tell others and by the time it gets to angelo its more drama then ever...I SEEN it happen with others...if you ever got an issue with someone call them direct, don't tell others cause people got nothing better to do then start drama...i an't mad at you, just giving you some advice for the future...go to the source homie....its all good TITO just trying to give lil homie some advice that will save him some drama...   you know whats up homie...you been in the game for a while....
> *


There is big difference betwen a down payment and complete payment. Try telling youre boss that you whant get paid for work that you dont have time to do,see what happens. Angelo is cool person,but the realityof is that he is a lager. I use to defend him like some of you,but after he pulled the dissapering act on me i was pist. I had to find another striper to finish my car,after i had allready paid him :angry: Somebody that always has to be giving explanations why they didnt showup,didnt answer their phone is a bad business person.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree with all of you! Angelo must be on the top 5 list when it comes to his proffesion (striping) and being that he is in high demand he is going to get side tracked and postpone jobs, but at the same time when money is involved and an agreement has been made its unfair to not return calls and have people wondering when their jobs will be completed, it sucks to miss shows not knowing the status of your ride's completion, specially if you are taking days off from work, I don't blame Angelo for making people wait, I mean look at cartoon's waiting period (min of a year)
But at the same time let us know when you are going to be available.


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

The diference betwen cartoon per say,or any body else in high demand is
(1)Theay wont tell you i promise ill be there and then not show up(after you took the day off from work)
(2)theay dont show up do half the job take full payment and then dissapear :uh:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

* whats Up Nor Cal this is angelo the pinstripe man I wanted to coment on the gentlemans remark from Goodfellas car club He said that all my work looked the same well anyone with a little experience would tell you that my style can be seen on every car i do but i have 10k in cash for anyone who can show me two riders that i have touched that are 100 % exact The fact is i have never put the same exact job on any lowrider cycle hotrod ect my style is and always will be the same thats why most riders want me for my style any rolex looks like a rolex but most are a little different i may use the sames moves on more than one car but i am a true automotive artist and you will never catch me doing two cars the same thanks for your comments and most of all thanks for saying i do good work you really are a goodfella your og hommie angelo *



\\\


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

well I already talked to Angelo we have an appointment on Friday to finish my Lac and the bikes so we can take it to the Low Vintage show


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Apr 26 2006, 05:34 PM~5319228
> *      whats Up Nor Cal this is angelo the pinstripe man I wanted to coment on the gentlemans remark from Goodfellas car club  He said that all my work looked the same well anyone with a little experience would tell you that my style can be seen on every car i do but i have 10k in cash for anyone who can show me two riders that i have touched that are 100 % exact The fact is i have never put the same exact job on any lowrider cycle hotrod ect  my style is and always will be the same thats why most riders want me for my style any rolex looks like a rolex but most are a little different i may use the sames moves on more than one car but i am a true automotive artist and you will never catch me doing two cars the same thanks for your comments and most of all thanks for saying i do good work you really are a goodfella your og hommie angelo
> \\\
> *



Keep that brandy wine 65 in modesto in mind....about 2-3 weeks before i need you to get down on it!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Well spoken and a heaffty offer . I'll be seeing you soon Angelo as soon I'm ready for that final touch. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

What it do lowrider players and playetts I want to thank lowrider and the entire lowrider world for all your support every day i get up i have something good to look forward to a shiney fresh phat lowrider to pinstripe it really makes me feel right i was feeling so right about you guys that i wanted to say thanks so i hooked up with homeboy NICK MARCHINO (916) 631 7826 at capital ink i drew up this killer tatoo took it over to Nick and he went off I also want to say iam sorry for missing Issie and Jerry in nor cal I was sick for a couple weeks call me back and well do the dam thang ! peace and keep em coming og angelo peace


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 26 2006, 05:43 PM~5319256
> *well I already talked to Angelo we have an appointment on Friday to finish my Lac and the bikes so we can take it to the Low Vintage show
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 26 2006, 05:45 PM~5319267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he showed me that sunday when he was at my house...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 26 2006, 03:45 PM~5319267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he told me he got that one --he is happy---Who did it?


----------



## CRAZYJOE (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 26 2006, 05:47 PM~5319283
> *Yeah he told me he got that one --he is happy---Who did it?
> *



he said one of his homies from sacramento


----------

